# Bonnet creek vs Hilton Int Drive or Hilton Seaworld



## Nolathyme (Aug 13, 2013)

Bonnet Creek vs Hilton Int Drive or Hilton SeaWorld

Which resort is better for 2.75 and 4.75 year old kids (with adults).
We are mostly going to be at the resort, going to 1 park(don't know which one) during the week.


----------



## mspeggysue911 (Aug 13, 2013)

For sure Bonnet Creek for kids. They have 5 pools and one of them is zero entry. They have 2 lazy rivers and 2 pool slides. They have a kiddie pool/splash area and a playground. They also have free putt putt golf, game rooms, activity centers and daily activities all day long. They have crafts for the kids and make your own ice cream sundaes at 3 every day. Just get a schedule of activities when you check in. 

Here is a PDF activities guide that will show you just some of what they have every day there.

https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffrweb/pdfs/BonnetCreek_AG.pdf

They also have several places on property to eat, a couple of pool bars and a pizza place by one of the pools. They also have BBQ grills downstairs outside of each building (gas) for guests to use for free.

And in my opinion with kids that age the best park to go to where they can ride the most stuff is Magic Kingdom. It is geared towards the smaller kids.


----------



## GeraldineT (Aug 13, 2013)

Totally agree on Bonnet Creek.   Add in the face painting, balloon animals, dance parties, bounce houses, kids movies on the lawn, campfires and they will not want to leave.   My kids are now 3, 5 & 7 and they actually asked to leave disney early so we could go back to BC for Gatorland.


----------



## cyseitz (Aug 13, 2013)

mspeggysue911 said:


> For sure Bonnet Creek for kids. They have 5 pools and one of them is zero entry. They have 2 lazy rivers and 2 pool slides. They have a kiddie pool/splash area and a playground. They also have free putt putt golf, game rooms, activity centers and daily activities all day long. They have crafts for the kids and make your own ice cream sundaes at 3 every day. Just get a schedule of activities when you check in.
> 
> Here is a PDF activities guide that will show you just some of what they have every day there.
> 
> ...



How do you get the PDF activities guide?


----------



## mspeggysue911 (Aug 13, 2013)

cyseitz said:


> How do you get the PDF activities guide?



I got it when someone else posted the link to it over on the DISBoards Disney message boards We Love Bonnet Creek thread under Orlando Hotels and Attractions. Then I saved it to my computer as a favorite.


----------



## GeraldineT (Aug 13, 2013)

The other good thing about bonnet creek is that it is super close to boardwalk and downtown disney so its a nice place to take a ride to after dinner, walk around, grab an ice cream or latte.   We love to head to boardwalk and then sit and watch the epcot fireworks at night.


----------



## queenofthehive (Aug 14, 2013)

I have not personally stayed at Bonnet Creek but  I would stay just due to proximity to the parks. We did stay at HGVC Sea World in June and while it was a lovely resort, I did not like the drive the parks. Bonnet Creek for that reason, not to mention that it has great reviews, would be my choice. Bonnet creek has a great kid pool area and is closer to DTD.


----------



## tug1873 (Aug 14, 2013)

If you looking at the resort itself I would think Hilton Int Drive and hilton parc solei are higher end then Bonnet Creek.

If your getting a presidential suite then they might be even. 

I also think unless your staying at a Disney property then your most likely going to need a car. I believe Bonnet Creek charges for each rider so that can add up if your family is large.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 14, 2013)

If you get there before 4:00, feel free to check in.  Bonnet Creek is famous for how it treats people who want to check in early.


----------



## wed100105 (Aug 14, 2013)

We have stayed at both and own at Wyndham Bonnet Creek. 

I don't have a lot of time to respond tonight, but mainly by two cents is that I prefer Hilton Grand IDrive's rooms, "feel", and hospitality. For me, the screened-in balcony was a huge plus at HGVC last summer when we took our 1 year-old (turned one that day) and our 4 year-old. I get nervous with balconies and it was so nice that they could play and because of the layout and screen, I felt much safer. The huge tubs in the master suite are also so much nicer! 

I prefer Wyndham's location. It's not that the IDrive location is bad, but it's not Disney. 

We liked the quiet pool at HGVC better because we were the only ones in it,  but love the fun of the pirate pool at WBC. 

In all honesty, you can't go wrong with either of them!


----------



## Nolathyme (Aug 15, 2013)

Sea Six said:


> If you get there before 4:00, feel free to check in.  Bonnet Creek is famous for how it treats people who want to check in early.



Can someone elaborate?


----------



## mspeggysue911 (Aug 15, 2013)

swj said:


> Can someone elaborate?



If you read the DISBoards about Bonnet Creek sometimes ppl will complain that if you show up to check in early (before 4) that the rooms are usually not ready. But I have read just as many ppl post that they showed up at noon-ish and was able to be checked into the room.

I have never read anything on any message board or Trip Advisor about ppl being treated badly for trying to check in before 4. Something rude may have happened to the poster who said that but it is not the norm by any means. You will  not be treated badly if you try to check in before 4. If the room is not ready they will call you when it is.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 15, 2013)

That's a surprise to me.  I've been there twice, and both times arrived around 2:30 - 3:00.  I was basically told to go away and don't come back until 4:00 and get in line with everyone else.  I was a trader, but I've heard owners treated the same way.  Then, even at 4:30, they tell me the room is still not ready, take my cell # and promise to call as soon as my room is ready.  Around 6:00, still no call.  I go to the desk, and sure enough my room is ready, they just didn't bother to tell me.  THEN you have to go to the other desk to get your parking pass and listen to them try to sign you up for a sales tour.  Sorry, treat me once like that, it was a bad experience.  Do it to me twice, don't expect me to come back.  There are a number of other reasons why I will never stay at BC again.  I'd take HGVC any day of the week.

Let me just add that another reason I don't like BC is because it is too congested.  The parking lot is crowded, and there are rooms on both sides of the corridor - like a hotel.  What time-share is built like this?  It's noisy in your room when kids are in the hall because you only have drywall between you and the corridor.  With rooms on both sides of the corridor you have a 50% chance of getting a beautiful parking lot view.  Not at HGVC - pool or lake view for everyone, like most of the nicer places. 

I figure, if I have to get in my car to drive to Disney anyway, I might as well stay at a place I like.  Being closer is not that big a deal when you have to drive.


----------



## Nolathyme (Aug 15, 2013)

Waiting around till 6 would be a pain. The timeshare salespeople don't bother me. I would be worried about the balconies.


----------



## andex (Aug 15, 2013)

GeraldineT said:


> The other good thing about bonnet creek is that it is super close to boardwalk and downtown disney so its a nice place to take a ride to after dinner, walk around, grab an ice cream or latte.   We love to head to boardwalk and then sit and watch the epcot fireworks at night.


Geraldine where is the best place to see the fireworks from the boardwalk.


----------

